# Friends of PET presents Poker Ride! May 13, 2006



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail presents our first Poker Ride Saturday, May 13, 2006 at 8AM. This is a fun ride / tour type event suitable for the whole family with prizes and giveaways.

The 26.3 mile route winds through historic Rancho Cucamonga as you pick up the cards to try and make the best poker hand. You'll be able to check out some of the future route of the Pacific Electric Trail as well, since it crosses our route in several spots.

Your event entry helps support the non-profit Friends of the Pacific Electric Trail and our efforts toward the completion and enhancement of the 21 mile, 6 city Pacific Electric rail-trail conversion project in the Inland Empire.

More info and registration: http://www.pacificelectrictrail.org/poker_ride.cfm
or [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## jchristopher (Sep 12, 2002)

*online registration now available*

Register online at:
http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1307243

Thank you for your interest!


----------

